# Finding Channel Catfish in the Summer



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Hey guys and gals. I wanted to share my recent float trip down the Hocking River. A couple of my friends wanted to share with me the techniques for catching channel catfish during the summer heat and how to locate them. So I tagged along with my camera and documented the technique and wanted to share with everyone. It is a really easy and simple way to get some tight lines this summer! Enjoy this live report!


----------



## Panfisher1 (Mar 17, 2019)

i didn't hear what you were using for bait on the catfish rig, or was it simply an empty hook ?


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Panfisher1 said:


> i didn't hear what you were using for bait on the catfish rig, or was it simply an empty hook ?


cut shad man


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> cut shad man


I got a buddy I call the "shad man".


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Karl Wolf said:


> I got a buddy I call the "shad man".


We all need a buddy who has the shad lol


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

I grew up 200 yards from the Hocking River. Logan.


----------

